# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  EASY-AQUA Super Atomizer Requires High Working Pressure

## jeffteo

Just bought the EASY-AQUA Super Atomizer S size during my trip down to C328 this week. Finally can replace the modified atomizer that I salvage from the Dymax DF-101 diffuser which broke off.


Happily I replaced it and set it low near the bottom of the tank. Blast the regulator to quickly pressurized the tubing. Tank pressure at 1000 psi, working pressure at 25 psi on my JBJ regulator.
Once tubing is pressurized and atomizer misting, the bps on the bubble counter slows down to a 2 bubbles per 6 seconds with the needle valve max out. That was last night and to play safe I close back the valve till 1 bubble per 5 seconds just in case it decided to mist heavily.

Today when I came home from work, the misting is very slow and the counter is showing 1 bubble per 10 seconds! Immediately i release the needle valve again and manage to get 1 bubbles per 4 seconds. This is really weird, either the one i got is clogged if not this product really requires high working pressure. Anyone have the same problem? I am sure my CO2 tank is still filled and the regulator is working. There should not be any leak as the bubble counter will be "boiling" with the needle valve wide open.

----------


## Peanut8787

Bro I used this product before. 1st super big bubble. 2nd everything fine and mist but not as efficient as the greenleaf mist but until that day when I wanted to remove the pipe. The connector broke. Why not try UP new atomizer? It's connected to you outlet pipe and only need 1bps to blow out super fine mist. It solve all my problem of getting which diffuser, small bubble diffuser, diffuser loosen and drop onto the soil etc. You should try it and you definitely won't regret after using it.

----------


## jeffteo

I did consider the UP atomizer before but this is an impulse buy as it is cheap. So just though giving it a try.
Now regret already. The other reason why I don't want to get such an expensive one is I may convert to low tech when all the plants mature.

When you say the connector broke, do you mean the small part where you attach the tube to? I got to be more careful when removing it already if I need to. Lucky you mentioned.

----------


## Peanut8787

> I did consider the UP atomizer before but this is an impulse buy as it is cheap. So just though giving it a try.
> Now regret already. The other reason why I don't want to get such an expensive one is I may convert to low tech when all the plants mature.
> 
> When you say the connector broke, do you mean the small part where you attach the tube to? I got to be more careful when removing it already if I need to. Lucky you mentioned.


Yes bro it's the part where you connect your tube to the pipe valve. Extra careful

----------


## jeffteo

Bad news!

With such high pressure, the sealant between the ceramic and the plastic housing gave way and large bubbles are gassing out from the sealant area in less than 2 days.
Luckily I am on leave today and saw it after it was running for a short while in the afternoon. Cannot imagine if it happen when I am not around...

Left it running at lower pressure of 1 bps. Will take it out during the weekend and go C328 to see if can exchange.
With this I confirm that the unit I got is faulty. The product cannot be requiring such high pressure to work when its sealant is not design to handle the pressure.

Said....

----------


## jeffteo

Went back to C328 and exchanged a new one with no question asked.
Now I am able to get 1 bps or higher without having to max the valve.
It is producing fine bubbles now. Will update with a video later.

----------


## Shadow

that what I like about c328  :Wink:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i bought this from seaview also.. was placed inside my tank for hours and very little bubbles came out.. brought back to seaview for an exchange thinking its a spoilt product.. was told that i need to soak the diffuser for a day to let the air purged out.. so thats what i did.. i soaked it for a day and tried again.. same thing, for hours.. very little bubbles only.. i was blasting 8 bps and it slowly decreased to a very slow rate and very little bubbles is being pushed out.. so i took the diffuser out and throw it agian.. and i was back to my glass diffuser..

----------


## jeffteo

Seems like the QC for this product is not so good.
My 2nd one is working like a charm now but not as misty as the gla one. This is what we call you get what you pay for... ha...

----------


## jeffteo

Video "Review"

----------


## ladygaga

> Video "Review"


Super crystal clear water!

Your planted tank have no gravel?

----------


## fongalv

Hi guys, does anyone have a similar issue with the inline atomizers? I just got one a few days back and have been testing it with DIY yeast co2. It took about a day before it pressurized up and very fine bubbles started coming out of the outlet, but the tiny co2 bubbles filled up the whole tank(10g) until its like having misty water. So its like having built up to a high pressure and once it hits a certain threshold, everything just comes out uncontrolably.

Somehow it seems like the co2 isn't dissolving properly or even floating up to the surface...anyone knows why?

----------


## jeffteo

> Super crystal clear water!
> 
> Your planted tank have no gravel?


 Nope, that's the uniqueness of my 2 ft tank...  :Smile: 
Only my Nano is a scape tank with soil. Check out my tanks in my signature if you interested.




> Hi guys, does anyone have a similar issue with the inline atomizers? I just got one a few days back and have been testing it with DIY yeast co2. It took about a day before it pressurized up and very fine bubbles started coming out of the outlet, but the tiny co2 bubbles filled up the whole tank(10g) until its like having misty water. So its like having built up to a high pressure and once it hits a certain threshold, everything just comes out uncontrolably.
> 
> Somehow it seems like the co2 isn't dissolving properly or even floating up to the surface...anyone knows why?


 Some call it the "7Up effect". I never use before but read that after some time the fine bubbles will be less visible. The other way is put it as far away from the outflow to give it more time to dissolve. Some use longer return pipe for it to dissolve better at the expense of lower flow rate. There is a very long thread on other forum on the inline atomizer. I don't have the link anymore, do some search online for inline atomizer if you interested to read more.

----------


## bernie

This easy aqua produces finer bubbles than the $3 ones? Am currently using the $3 ones, is the easy aqua better?

----------


## jeffteo

> This easy aqua produces finer bubbles than the $3 ones? Am currently using the $3 ones, is the easy aqua better?


 If you are refering to the glass ceramic diffuser. Yes, the Easy Aqua one produces finer bubbles but you need pressurized CO2 cylinder for it to work. I tested it on DIY yeast CO2 and it doesn't work.

----------


## jeffteo

For people who are interested to get from C328. The Easy Aqua Super Atomizer is located on the right lane near the Koi pond hanging up above together with the glass diffusers. For the price, it is quite cheap so please try not to flood my inbox to ask.

----------


## bernie

Hi Jeff, not the glass diffuser. But the atomizer i having works the same way and looks about the same. It's without the thicker plastic at both ends and are light green in color. Seaview selling $3. I also saw the easy aqua at seaview. Didnt buy to upgrade my current one though. Hoping to see a review on this product and comparison first.

----------


## jeffteo

> Hi Jeff, not the glass diffuser. But the atomizer i having works the same way and looks about the same. It's without the thicker plastic at both ends and are light green in color. Seaview selling $3. I also saw the easy aqua at seaview. Didnt buy to upgrade my current one though. Hoping to see a review on this product and comparison first.


Is it something like the one in the video?

----------


## bernie

Yes looks like that but not Dymax and no leaking from the tube joints. Are the easy aqua bubbles finer?

----------


## jeffteo

> Yes looks like that but not Dymax and no leaking from the tube joints. Are the easy aqua bubbles finer?


The Easy Aqua one definately looks finer than the Dymax one. I have a video of mine in the previous post with CO2 set at 1 bps.

----------


## jeffteo

Again after 1+ day, the bps drops to 1 bubble per 4 seconds. There is no min working pressure specified for this one and I dare not open the valve too big again, don't want to blow the sealant again.
Saw some where that the gla or bazooka atomizer have a note saying that it need minimum working pressure of 30 psi. Gonna give up on the product if it leaks again.
Sorry to bros who went to get it faced the same problem. Maybe I am just unlucky.

----------


## jeffteo

> i bought this from seaview also.. was placed inside my tank for hours and very little bubbles came out.. brought back to seaview for an exchange thinking its a spoilt product.. was told that i need to soak the diffuser for a day to let the air purged out.. so thats what i did.. i soaked it for a day and tried again.. same thing, for hours.. very little bubbles only.. i was blasting 8 bps and it slowly decreased to a very slow rate and very little bubbles is being pushed out.. so i took the diffuser out and throw it agian.. and i was back to my glass diffuser..


Saw in other forum that you have the Intense Bazooka. You not using it anymore?

----------


## jeffteo

On my 2nd CO2 system with a manual regulator, I also installed one of the atomizer that I got together with it free. Without the bubble counter and connecting the atomizer directly, I can get the atomizer to work but I can't read the bps.

Add in the bubble counter, the lines pressured and bps almost stop with 1 stream of tiny bubbles produced from the atomizer. No mistitng from the atomizer. Open the valve a bit more and........ "POP" my bubble counter blew apart from the join area.

The bubble counter is made of crystal plastic(based on specs) from PowerMen with built in check valve and it works well on all my glass diffusers. Got it online from HK for SGD $10

Just a caution for others. Don't crank the CO2 up too much if the atomizer is not working. Either the air line tube or the bubble counter will give way if the pressure is too high.

----------


## jeffteo

Aftermath of my CO2 bubble counter...

----------


## ZackZhou

jeff, i think the one i gave you dont form mist. the one i'm using right now does. i'll try take a picture of it if i can

----------


## stormhawk

That's the problem with cheap plastic bubble counters. I had one a long while back when I still had a pressurised CO2 system running, it cracked after long term usage. As for the atomiser, probably an issue with how the ceramic part is created. You ever tried the wooden airstones instead? Might get finer bubbles than this item.

----------


## jeffteo

> That's the problem with cheap plastic bubble counters. I had one a long while back when I still had a pressurised CO2 system running, it cracked after long term usage. As for the atomiser, probably an issue with how the ceramic part is created. You ever tried the wooden airstones instead? Might get finer bubbles than this item.


I mode the diffuser that broke off from the Dymax reactor and can get quite fine bubbles.
My tank looks like a can of 7up if I crank it up to 2 bps. All the plants and equipments are coated with bubbles now... 


Saw wooden airstone before but read that CO2 will break it into pieces after long use. Those that I came across are squarish and don't look that nice in the tank.

Few days back, I noticed a crack on the plastic of my brass bubble counter on my other system but no leak detected. Maybe should remove the atomizer before it blew up also....
Anyone tried the Intense precision bazooka CO2 atomizer? Thinking of ordering it online or maybe get the one from gla which have good review though it looks the same as the intense one.

----------


## Numbskull

WAH!! If i had seen your post i would not have bought this atomizer 3 days ago. I facing the same problem as you. I crank it up max but only 1 bubble every 6 secs. Guess if i go back seaview they would change also. Are you ordering the intense co2 atomizer??

----------


## jeffteo

Mine just broke again. Leaking from the joint again. Replaced back my good old glass diffuser. Best part this time is I give the atomizer part a gentle twist and it pop right out of the housing.

Intense one don't know where to get leh. Online stores that I know of don't ship overseas. Anyone going HK can help me get? GLA one is slightly more expensive. Maybe will get for my next proj if still cannot find intense one.

----------


## ZackZhou

Jeff, contact me again, I got one glo atomizer second hand to let go. Haha. Wolfgang bro bought from hk pass to me.

----------


## ZackZhou

Used around 1 month plus.on 24 hours so not a single algae.

----------


## alvinchan80

I think it's a case to case basis.. My first plastic bubble counter actually crack and leak water which was inside..
Then I changed to a ANS glass counter but felt that the bubble count is not accurate.. Bought UP bubble counter (plastic) which was said to be able to withstand high pressure for atomizer and from this one, it is working fine and I am injecting at 1.5bps.. Mist starts coming out about 15-30mins after the solenoid starts.. Somehow the atomizer need sometime for the pressure to build up before releasing the misty CO2...

By the way, I am using UP Inline Atomizer 16/22

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi guys, does anyone have a similar issue with the inline atomizers? I just got one a few days back and have been testing it with DIY yeast co2. It took about a day before it pressurized up and very fine bubbles started coming out of the outlet, but the tiny co2 bubbles filled up the whole tank(10g) until its like having misty water. So its like having built up to a high pressure and once it hits a certain threshold, everything just comes out uncontrolably.
> 
> Somehow it seems like the co2 isn't dissolving properly or even floating up to the surface...anyone knows why?


Diy co2 hard to control. inline atomizers require higher working psi. You likely only get the gushing for a short period only. But you mention "or even floating up to the surface..."

----------


## jeffteo

Got an ANS bubble counter for another tank and decided to give it another try on the free one that I got from a Bro here. And....


On the left is the one I got from C328, the right is from a nice Bro. Can see 2 different color of glue used.

Both leaked at the glue area in less than 1 week, took it out and give it a twist and both became like this.
This time round bubble counter never break and manage to help squeeze out alot of bubbles on the atomizer but end up the atomizer still gave way.  :Sad:

----------


## ZackZhou

Haha. Jeff, I think it's because I got the atomizer from overseas. 
Do you still need a atomizer? Ive got one glo atomizer, can take and go try.  :Smile:

----------


## jeffteo

> Haha. Jeff, I think it's because I got the atomizer from overseas. 
> Do you still need a atomizer? Ive got one glo atomizer, can take and go try.


It's ok. I got the UP simple atomizer already. Not as fine bubbles but better than glass diffuser and is cheap.

----------

